# Strictly 2013



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking forward to this, especially since the lovely Rachel Riley has just joined 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictly...wn-to-Strictly-Rachel-Riley-joins-our-line-up

Not too keen on the idea of Vanessa Feltz though


----------



## gabriele (Aug 31, 2013)

OMG , thankfully the football season has startet .
Sorry , I'm no fan


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh dear, football has started... thank goodness Strictly is coming!!


----------



## gabriele (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Oh dear, football has started... thank goodness Strictly is coming!!



Touche ,
but I will be better off by watching Rickie Lambert scoring than you watching
Vanessa Feltz doing the cha- cha-cha 2,3,4


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

What's the betting that Vanessa Feltz gets paired with either Anton or Robin?


----------



## pav (Aug 31, 2013)

Oooooh dear, football, strictly dancing and X factor that means nothing decent on telly just hope the other channels have something better on.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

I notice that ITV have come up with a rival to Strictly - 'Stepping Out' on tonight at 6:30pm so no doubt will clash with Strictly in the ratings. Only 5 weeks though.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

I've just read that Flavia isn't in it this year!  How could they???!!!


----------



## Casper (Sep 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I've just read that Flavia isn't in it this year!  How could they???!!!



This was in the news ages ago - she is concentrating on her shows with Vincent, and also being newly engaged  (sorry Alan!)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2013)

Casper said:


> This was in the news ages ago - she is concentrating on her shows with Vincent, and also being newly engaged  (sorry Alan!)



Right, that does it! I'm dismantling the shrine!


----------



## margie (Sep 2, 2013)

They have announced the names of all the 'celebs' on tonights one show. 
There are 15 in all.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2013)

margie said:


> They have announced the names of all the 'celebs' on tonights one show.
> There are 15 in all.



Nice to see Fiona Fullerton again, I used to fancy her when I was a teenager!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 2, 2013)

Dave Myers (Hairy Biker) is having a go!


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2013)

MMMM Ashley taylor dawson from hollyoaks, may have to tune in this year  nice to see Mark Benton having a go too, geordie guy i think?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2013)

Just realised there's no-one from Eastenders in it - a first, surely?


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Looking forward to this, especially since the lovely Rachel Riley has just joined
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictly...wn-to-Strictly-Rachel-Riley-joins-our-line-up
> 
> Not too keen on the idea of Vanessa Feltz though



Saw the full line up revealed last nite on the one show very interesting

They even have one of the hairy biker guys so should be a laugh watching and also a interesting one is Doborah Meaden from dragons den will be interesting to see how she takes criticism


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2013)

Just been catching up with the launch show. I think it has reached the point that most popular BBC shows do in time - it has become far too pleased with its own success! Found the launch show to be almost hysterical and approaching XF or DOI proportions of audience whooping and cheering 

Brucie should have retired last series (or the one before). Not massively impressed with the line up this year. Rachel and Pasha should do well, if she discovers she can dance a bit. 

Best bit about the launch show was Flavia (of course! )


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2013)

Not a bad start to the series. I liked Mark, Rachel, Fiona, Abby, Susannah, and Ashley. Didn't think Hairy Dave was any where near as bad as the judges made out - seems like he is going to be designated the comedy turn and won't get a decent appraisal  Deborah was wooden, as was Ben and I thought Vanessa was dreadful. Julian needs to tone down the campness (if that is possible!).

Can we start a campaign to replace Bruce with Claudia? Please?


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow Hairy biker dave was sooo cringe worthy lol, he was hammered by Craig as well, I liked the look of Rachel and Ashley.
Bruces jokes are wearing thin thats for sure


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 29, 2013)

All in all not a bad first week for most of them.  Bottom of the pile for me was Tony Jacklin (along with Brucie who was even more awful than last year).


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> All in all not a bad first week for most of them.  Bottom of the pile for me was Tony Jacklin (along with Brucie who was even more awful than last year).



Yes, I think he'll be first to go. I find that the trouble with Brucie now is that I just keep waiting to see what gaffes he's going to make, or if he can remember his lines, because he always seems to be on the verge of forgetting them. Mind you, I still prefer him to Philip Schofield in this kind of role!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

*Sir Bruce pulls out of Strictly show with flu*

Sir Bruce Forsyth has dropped out of hosting Saturday's Strictly Come Dancing after falling ill with flu.

The showbiz veteran, who fronts the show with Tess Daly, has hosted the series since it launched in 2004.

Sir Bruce, 85, last missed a programme because of illness in 2009. He will be replaced by Claudia Winkleman.

The BBC said: "Sir Bruce Forsyth has the flu and therefore isn't feeling well enough to present tomorrow's Strictly Come Dancing on BBC One.

"The show looks forward to his return next week."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24399082

I don't wish ill health on the man, but I hope he decides enough is enough and we get Claudia full time!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone watching? Thought it was a very good show last night, especially without Brucie. Sophie was fantastic, especially for week 2. Slightly disappointed with Rachel, but she deserved higher than 20 points, certainly given that Vanessa got 22. Mark was so funny, Dave was poor, Ben was wooden, Abbie was gorgeous dahling, Fiona was lovely, Ashley was very good  I think Tony will go, it's such a shame that the judges chose to be so nasty about him, he clearly tried very hard and you could see how crestfallen he was at their comments 

Early days, but I predict Sophie, Abbie and Ashley for the final three!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, I've been watching.  I've registered to vote online, and chose Mark because he made me laugh as well as being far better than his size might suggest.  I think we're all agreed that Tony needs to go first.  And Brucie of course, I didn't miss him at all!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Yes, I've been watching.  I've registered to vote online, and chose Mark because he made me laugh as well as being far better than his size might suggest.  I think we're all agreed that Tony needs to go first.  And Brucie of course, I didn't miss him at all!



I wonder if we can vote Brucie out?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2013)

Interestingly, I couldn't think who else was in it apart from the ones I mentioned above - had to look it up! Obviously they didn't make a big impression on me! Hoping that this week was the last week they try to string out the theme for Deborah about money. Susannah is OK, don't like Julian, Patrick is OK, Natalie is pretty good.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

Still Rachel looking good for me .


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2013)

Very good tonight  Looks like Natalie, Sophie, Ashley and Susannah will probably survive the longest. Rachel might get better as she becomes more confident though. Vanessa or Julian to go next...


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Very good tonight  Looks like Natalie, Sophie, Ashley and Susannah will probably survive the longest. Rachel might get better as she becomes more confident though. Vanessa or Julian to go next...



Vanessa or Julian to go I agree.

Most entertaining for me are Dave and Mark, I hope they can stay in a little while though poor Dave was rock bottom wasn't he! Most competent Ashley and Sophie, Abbie too. I think Suzannah is really coming along now and I like the girl with Artem too. Good show tonight some great dances.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 12, 2013)

'Most improved' status must go to Deborah.  I really enjoyed her effort this week.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> 'Most improved' status must go to Deborah.  I really enjoyed her effort this week.



Agreed, she was terrific! 

I think Dave might survive because he's more popular than Julian or Vanessa. Really like Mark. It's a good group this year - Fiona is good too, and a partner worthy of Anton for the first time in years


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2013)

Yay! Dave has been saved again


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 13, 2013)

lol, I voted free on line to keep him in 

I think it was right for Vanessa to go, Julian will follow next week I'm sure.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> lol, I voted free on line to keep him in
> 
> I think it was right for Vanessa to go, Julian will follow next week I'm sure.



Yes, I think you are right  There are always a few acts that you don't really miss in the first few weeks. I think what all of them do is amazing though. My niece runs a dance school and Strictly is so good for business!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd love to have a go (not on TV though I'm a bit camera shy! )


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

*BBC 'forces celebs to laugh at Bruce Forsyth jokes'*

Strictly Come Dancing host Bruce Forsyth may be a man of many talents, but telling jokes isn't one of them. Viewers may be puzzled why the contestants always seem to find his tired gags funny, but the Sun may have the answer: it reports that bosses have told celebrities to laugh in case their blank faces are shown on-screen when the jokes fall flat.

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/oct/17/strictly-come-dancing-bbc-bruce-forsyth

Doesn't surprise me - time for him to go...


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm leaving the front runners to fend for themselves for the time being.  My vote this week goes to Mark Benton again, but I was torn between him and Dave Myers, who improved beyond what I thought was possible - as did Julien.


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2013)

Guy who was ash in casualty was great tonight


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2013)

Have to say I agreed with the judges on the whole tonight, although Craig was unnecessarily harsh in some of his criticisms as usual. I think it goes a bit too far sometimes when someone has clearly worked really hard all week, they've tried their best, will be full of nerves and emotions and then he pulls them to pieces - not nice  I'm thinking of Rachel in particular tonight.

Dave ought to go tomorrow really, if there's any justice.


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

Mark did real welll tonight as well as Ashley, poor Racheal got hammered by Craig unessesserily I thought 

Dave to go


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2013)

I can see Natalie winning this, because she'll surely make the final and then she will have a cracking show dance. Abbie and Susannah might be joining her there because Sophie isn't as versatile as them. The blokes are nowhere near as strong as they have been in past years.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2013)

That's just cruel putting Patrick in the dance off with his gammy hand  And how on earth did Dave get through? Getting silly 

I think Deborah will go, didn't enjoy her dance.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 27, 2013)

I think it should have been Dave and Deborah in the dance-off, with Deborah surviving one more week.  Dave might go next week.  Lovely as he is, there's a touch of the Jon Sargeant effect going on.  I suppose it could have been worse, we might have been stuck with Tony Jacklin!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I think it should have been Dave and Deborah in the dance-off, with Deborah surviving one more week.  Dave might go next week.  Lovely as he is, there's a touch of the Jon Sargeant effect going on.  I suppose it could have been worse, we might have been stuck with Tony Jacklin!



Agreed. I know Dave is enjoying it, but Deborah loved it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

Surely Dave will go this week? I actually thought that was one of his better efforts, but still well below the standards of all the others. I think Abbie was my favourite last night, with Natalie second, wasn't that taken by most of the others - there have been better Halloween nights!


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2013)

3 days ago Halloween was, still dragging it out on here


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> 3 days ago Halloween was, still dragging it out on here



No doubt the neighbours round here will be dragging out bonfire night too! Started Friday, I expect it to go on until at least next Friday!


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> No doubt the neighbours round here will be dragging out bonfire night too! Started Friday, I expect it to go on until at least next Friday!



Last Friday in month more like LOL..
yay Patrick is safe never in doubt really


Abi wow!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

WHAT????? How on earth can Abbie be in the dance off?  Something going on with the voting, methinks


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2013)

riachel and abbie in dance off???????????????


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> riachel and abbie in dance off???????????????



It's turned into a farce


----------



## Lauras87 (Nov 3, 2013)

How on earth have mark & dave got through?

I think Rachel will survive the dance off


----------



## Steff (Nov 3, 2013)

rach to go


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 3, 2013)

That was just SOOOO wrong!  I get the feeling Dave was just as upset as the rest.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> That was just SOOOO wrong!  I get the feeling Dave was just as upset as the rest.



Yes, I wouldn't be surprised if he does a Sargent and gets his coat before next week


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2013)

Poor Natalie is missing the show after fainting twice


----------



## BRIGHTSIDE (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the hairy biker and mark benton although entertaining will have to go. Of course the voting may keep them as they are a laugh.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

BRIGHTSIDE said:


> I think the hairy biker and mark benton although entertaining will have to go. Of course the voting may keep them as they are a laugh.



I think they probably should go, although I thought Craig shouldn't have given Mark the same score as Dave - Mark is much better than Dave. I think Fiona might be in the bottom two. Loved Susannah, Abbie, Ashley


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

Hallajulah Dave is in dance off, hope thats last dance we see from him


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hallajulah Dave is in dance off, hope thats last dance we see from him



Can't imagine him getting through against anyone else!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Can't imagine him getting through against anyone else!



whys craig got a stick?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

Steff said:


> whys craig got a stick?



He had an operation on his hip a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

Northerner said:


> He had an operation on his hip a couple of weeks ago



Winners for me last night were Sophie and Brendon.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

OOOoOf bye bye Dave.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

Steff said:


> OOOoOf bye bye Dave.



Hope so! Nice bloke, but Mark is much better


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2013)

aArghhh who went ?


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 10, 2013)

Much as I love Dave, it was well past time for him to go.  We'll miss him, but it's time for the best dancers now.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Much as I love Dave, it was well past time for him to go.  We'll miss him, but it's time for the best dancers now.



Len wasn't pleased, was he?


----------



## KateR (Nov 10, 2013)

Poor Dave but I think Mark will go out next week.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

KateR said:


> Poor Dave but I think Mark will go out next week.



Or possibly Fiona...!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2013)

Didn't see it but am not surprised, much as I love him.  The trouble with Mark is - he made a jolly good job of the ballroom last time he did any, and actually if he didn't THINK about his hands then they wouldn't be 'like spatulas' to quote Craig.  Cos they were OK when he was doing so many other things he didn't think about em!

But you are right, he ain't ever gonna be the best.  Still - just like Dave - he is improving every week.

Hope Natalie is back next week and is well enough to train this coming week, she's good.

Now - any speculation about Where's Brucie ?  cos they never mentioned him at all, unlike when he had flu that time.  Do you think he's had a bereavement? - his first wife has been rather ill for some time and is in a home as she has Alzheimer's I think.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Now - any speculation about Where's Brucie ?  cos they never mentioned him at all, unlike when he had flu that time.  Do you think he's had a bereavement? - his first wife has been rather ill for some time and is in a home as she has Alzheimer's I think.



No, I think it was reported right at the start of the series that Bruce would be taking a couple of weeks off from hosting during the run. Normally, it's a good thing when he isn't there, but rather worryingly Tess appears to have decided to copy him - every time a couple got a standing ovation she repeated Brucie's maddeningly predictable 'look! Look at everyone! They're on their feet!' Grrrrr!!! 

I think Dave's main problem has been not so much that he can't dance, but that he only has a week to learn each new dance. If he had just had to learn one dance he might have been halfway presentable by now! 

I think Mark's problem with some of the dances is simply down to his figure , which doesn't lend itself to the Latin dances in particular. But I have never felt he shouldn't still be in it, unlike Dave (I'm still miffed that Rachel went well before her time!)


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> (I'm still miffed that Rachel went well before her time!)



Agreed she was robbed big time


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, I had high hopes for Rachel as I like her as a presenter and I think Pasha is so good looking .  My least favourites are Sophie and Aby a) I've never been a big fan of Sophie and Aby just strikes me as wanting the 'fame' as a footballer's wife - sorry to say.  My money is on Susanah and Kevin, they were brilliant.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2013)

I predict Fiona to go this week! 

Craig is getting ridiculous with his comments and marking


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 17, 2013)

Mark's dance was fab, glad he's through.  Sorry to see Fiona go - but it would have had to be soon anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Mark's dance was fab, glad he's through.  Sorry to see Fiona go - but it would have had to be soon anyway.



Agreed  I think Fiona was getting out of her depth whereas Mark actually seems to be getting better. I've always thought he dances very well  Wouldn't be surprised if Ben goes next week, even though he's doing well - it's starting to get really tough now! I'm hoping Natalie gets to do her jive in the final, it would be a shame not to see her perform it because I bet she is awesome at it


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm pleased Mark was chosen to stay, Fiona was ready to go and I agree she seemed to be feeling out of her depth.
 I did not entirely agree with the judges scoring Natalie so highly alongside Suzannah's scores. I didn't think her timing was great or the performance was that sharp, what was exceptional was Artem's dancing in that Charleston. Pleased to see her back despite my thoughts on this.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 23, 2013)

Gosh the judges were harsh this week, complete contrast to Blackpool.

 I really liked Sophie and Brendan's Rhumba and I thought Patrick was good too but the judges put them both down. Brendon was right to be annoyed and frustrated with them IMO.

 I think Mark will be in bottom two again though not too sure who else, maybe Ben ?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Gosh the judges were harsh this week, complete contrast to Blackpool.
> 
> I really liked Sophie and Brendan's Rhumba and I thought Patrick was good too but the judges put them both down. Brendon was right to be annoyed and frustrated with them IMO.
> 
> I think Mark will be in bottom two again though not too sure who else, maybe Ben ?



The judges really annoyed me, especially Craig. I thought their scoring was strange also - thought Natalie was scored too high and Abbie and Sophie too low. Ben was certainly better than Mark, yet got a lower score. Not impressed!


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2013)

Alan can you let me know whos in the dance off I cant watch it tonight, ty


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2013)

Steff said:


> Alan can you let me know whos in the dance off I cant watch it tonight, ty



We don't find out until tomorrow night Steff


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, not really surprised to see Mark is in the dance off, but I wonder if Ben will be joining him? I suspect Mark will be going whoever the other couple are.


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2013)

Keep is posted


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2013)

Steff said:


> Keep is posted



Ben has joined Mark in the dance off, I suspect Mark will be going...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow! The judges saved Mark! Ben's heart didn't seem to be in it, to be honest...


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2013)

mark has 9 lives that's for sure


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2013)

Pretty much agreed with the judges scoring tonight, except for Craig's 8 for Patrick, should have been a 9. Abbey was fantastic, and really liked Sophie also. Susannah a bit ordinary. All really upped their game though! 

Mark probably still favourite to go this week though.


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 1, 2013)

Loved Aby's dance this week, it really took me back to my youth lol! was my fave this week.  Is it just me or is Tess Daly getting on other ppl's nerves? you can see how 'false' she is when she sucks up to Brucie and the contenstants - she irritates me!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol, Tess is a bit wooden isn't she. I like Claudia personally.

I missed Mark and Patrick dancing last night as at friends house, but Abby was great as was Sophie and Ashley, Agree Suzannah was a bit so so. Tuning in for the dance off later


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

carina62 said:


> Loved Aby's dance this week, it really took me back to my youth lol! was my fave this week.  Is it just me or is Tess Daly getting on other ppl's nerves? you can see how 'false' she is when she sucks up to Brucie and the contenstants - she irritates me!



I think Tess finds it painful co-presenting with Brucie, don't blame her really  She always appears a lot more relaxed when presenting with Claudia. Claudia should never have been replaced by Zoe Ball on the It Takes Two show - I find Zoe intensely annoying! 

Who might be in the dance off with Mark I wonder? What if the public put him through again? I suspect Susannah might be at risk.


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

Would guess at Mark and Suzanna in the dance off, and hope judges save Suzanna, Mark is so waaaay behind everyone else, its really standing out! Shame about Ben last week though


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

Casper said:


> Would guess at Mark and Suzanna in the dance off, and hope judges save Suzanna, Mark is so waaaay behind everyone else, its really standing out! Shame about Ben last week though



I'm still getting over Rachel going all those weeks ago! I read that she has split up with her husband after only a year, I wonder if Pasha had anything to do with it....


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm still getting over Rachel going all those weeks ago! I read that she has split up with her husband after only a year, I wonder if Pasha had anything to do with it....



Well, the unmentionable paper said no, but did try to insinuate there might be more to it! She had only been married 16 months, hardly much of an effort made


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm still getting over Rachel going all those weeks ago! I read that she has split up with her husband after only a year, I wonder if Pasha had anything to do with it....



The sun had a list of relationships that had broken up due to SCD was a list of about 5 former contestants who had been with a partner then it split due to the celeb getting together with there dance partner


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, that's Mark in dance off - again! Nothing against him, but all the others are so much better


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

Casper said:


> Well, that's Mark in dance off - again! Nothing against him, but all the others are so much better



Yes, whoever else is in the dance off, I can't imagine the judges going for him again. Lovely bloke, but time to go I think.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

Crikey, thought it would be Susannah!


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

Ohhh, Ashley & Ola! Surely Mark will still go!,,


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh well, it will be goodbye Mark - but at least we get to see his best routine again.


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmmm, Ashley a little wooden methinks


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

No surprises there, but I will miss Iveta's legs


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> No surprises there, but I will miss Iveta's legs



Pfft! Typical blokey


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

Casper said:


> Pfft! Typical blokey



At least we get to keep Ola for another week


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2013)

Who went...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2013)

Steff said:


> Who went...



Mark. I think he didn't mind too much. He's done remarkably well considering the problems with his knees and clearly progressed throughout the series.


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 1, 2013)

Going back to Rachel and her husband splitting up (I didn't realise she was married) but yes, I bet it had something to do with SCD, I mean they spend so much time rehearsing and getting very close physically (if you know what I mean) and for some reason I have a feeling that Aby is getting very flirty with Aliaz or is just me reading between the lines?  I might be wrong but I get the feeling that Aby just likes the attention of being a footballer's wife and everything that goes with it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2013)

Astonishing what people are achieving based on a week's practice, don't know how the judges can be so picky  Patrick probably got hardest task as not a show-stopping dance and I'm not sure he's that popular a personality.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 7, 2013)

Thoughts on swingathon ? My impression is perhaps a good way for the judges to have a bit more control over who is going through to the semi's. It really was far too quick to judge, not a fan.

Dance wise Ashley continues to get a hard time from the judges and Patrick gets a little too soft a time esp if they are talking about the hip action - I don't think Patrick had any rotation either. 

Looking like Suzannah and Ashley for the dance off tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Thoughts on swingathon ? My impression is perhaps a good way for the judges to have a bit more control over who is going through to the semi's. It really was far too quick to judge, not a fan.
> 
> Dance wise Ashley continues to get a hard time from the judges and Patrick gets a little too soft a time esp if they are talking about the hip action - I don't think Patrick had any rotation either.
> 
> Looking like Suzannah and Ashley for the dance off tomorrow.



Wouldn't argue with any of that! Ashley deserved at least one ten or four 9s to break his run of 35s. But wouldn't be surprised to see Patrick much lower down and possibly in the danceoff with Susannah, with the judges favouring Patrick.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

Boo! Ashley and Ola in danceoff - why? because of being marked down and the swingathon 

Came to the conclusion yesterday that it is totally wrong for the judges to mark the performance down because of the professional's choreography (like Len seems to be doing). What should be important is how well the celebrity managed with what they were given, and how technically challenging it was.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Looking like Suzannah and Ashley for the dance off tomorrow.



Well, you were right about Ashley and I was right about Patrick - and we were both wrong about Susannah! 

The judges will go for Patrick I think...


----------



## Steff (Dec 8, 2013)

grrr at this result


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> grrr at this result



Agreed  Never really warmed to Patrick, and obviously the same with the public as he was in bottom 2 despite being top of judges leader board!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Agreed  Never really warmed to Patrick, and obviously the same with the public as he was in bottom 2 despite being top of judges leader board!



Nor do I, I really couldn't see why the judges were making such a fuss over his rumba, it was his partner that did the dancing! Not happy Ashley's gone  Suzannah popular with public then - how shocked was she to be still in !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2013)

My money's on Abbey now, I think Sophie might go next week at this rate...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2013)

Judges playing silly beggars again  No way was Susannah's dance better than Sophie's, and certainly not THAT much better


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 14, 2013)

Sophie's passo was great, really enjoyed it! Abby has been amazing too. Apparently Suzannah is fave to win.

Still not too keen on Natalie or Patrick, Patrick will be bottom though not sure who else ? Given Suzannah's popularity probably Sophie or Natalie


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Sophie's passo was great, really enjoyed it! Abby has been amazing too. Apparently Suzannah is fave to win.
> 
> Still not too keen on Natalie or Patrick, Patrick will be bottom though not sure who else ? Given Suzannah's popularity probably Sophie or Natalie



Yes, agree that Patrick will struggle, and possibly Natalie also as I don't think she's actually that popular. Judges would vote Natalie through. Some totally unfair voting tonight I think  Especially Craig, knocking two points off dances he could hardly find fault with


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 14, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Yes, agree that Patrick will struggle, and possibly Natalie also as I don't think she's actually that popular. Judges would vote Natalie through. Some totally unfair voting tonight I think  Especially Craig, knocking two points off dances he could hardly find fault with



Completely agree, has been a bit like that with the judges the last few weeks!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, there you go - both the acts unpopular with the public are in the dance off. The judges will save Natalie.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Well, there you go - both the acts unpopular with the public are in the dance off. The judges will save Natalie.



Lol, you were right there!

Final next week, who do you think will win. I would like Abby to


----------



## Casper (Dec 15, 2013)

Not able to watfh - pleeeease say who in danec off, and who going through ......


----------



## Carmina (Dec 15, 2013)

It was Patrick and Natalie in the dance-off. The judges saved Natalie as I think we could all have predicted. 

I know Natalie's good but I can't warm to her - she seems very mechanical and acts as if she expects the marks she gets from the judges. On the other hand, Abbey has totally won me over. I expected a vain and vacuous WAG-stereotype but she's just so sweet, enthusiastic and hard-working that I love her to bits and hope she wins.

( I realise I'm not meant to say any of that because in Reality Show Internet World I should hate her because she's so much younger, thinner, richer and prettier than I am and I am meant to be consumed with jealousy. So  to all the posters on a certain other forum I've just been reading. I think she's adorable.)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

I think Sophie and Abbey have both been really surprised at how much they have taken to it and are genuinely enjoying it. I think Sophie has been consistently under-marked by the judges, and have to say I think Susannah was over-marked last night. I don't think Susannah can win it, so the public will vote for either Abbey or Sophie over Natalie, with Abbey being the most likely winner  Have to say, I also really like Aljiaz and Kevin, and have felt a bit sorry for Artem because Natalie isn't as popular as her dancing is skilful.


----------



## Casper (Dec 15, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I think Sophie and Abbey have both been really surprised at how much they have taken to it and are genuinely enjoying it. I think Sophie has been consistently under-marked by the judges, and have to say I think Susannah was over-marked last night. I don't think Susannah can win it, so the public will vote for either Abbey or Sophie over Natalie, with Abbey being the most likely winner  Have to say, I also really like Aljiaz and Kevin, and have felt a bit sorry for Artem because Natalie isn't as popular as her dancing is skilful.



No comment, except, Yes.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm still miffed that Rachel went out before Dave  Dave seems such a distant memory now!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2013)

Apparently Susanna is the bookies favourite! Looking at the maximum scores received by the contestants shows how undermarked Sophie has been - I hope she wins! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25449276


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 21, 2013)

Who was your fave tonight so far? 

Wow Natalie and Artem - great show-stopper, also enjoyed Abbey's waltz (actually had lump in my throat, v romantic) Those two deserve to go through imo. 

Might have a look online for a free vote


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Who was your fave tonight so far?
> 
> Wow Natalie and Artem - great show-stopper, also enjoyed Abbey's waltz (actually had lump in my throat, v romantic) Those two deserve to go through imo.
> 
> Might have a look online for a free vote



I liked Abbey and Sophie  Craig was so biased in his voting


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2013)

Boooo!!!!!  I wanted to see her Charleston again


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Boooo!!!!!  I wanted to see her Charleston again



What a shame - I know.


Happy with Abbey winning though


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> What a shame - I know.
> 
> 
> Happy with Abbey winning though



She seemed pleased!  Good result


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2013)

According to the BBC "We never reveal exact figures from our shows as we have a relationship of trust with our contestants and it would be unfair to disclose the exact nature of difference in their popularity."


----------

